# Steve's gone Bananas



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

This showed up growing emersed in the back yard this morning. Try to grow this in your soda bottle.










Steve Pituch


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! Looks great Steve!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Feed me Seymour!


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Steve, you don't know how many memories that picture brings back. We used to have banana plants in our back yard where I grew up in australia and would always make fun of those leaves....

If I remember correctly, we used to chop them down every year and let them grow back to promote flowering

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You would remember correctly. Bannana plants a cut off at the base every year at the harvest.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Actually down here I'm told that it takes two years to get bananas. This is a two year old plant.

Steve


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

what is the tolerable ambient temperature range that these plants can live in?


----------

